# Einfache konsolengrafik



## Brokk (12. Nov 2006)

Hallo

bin neu hier 

 bin gerade im 1 semester informatik und  habe jetzt noch nicht wirklich viel in java programmiert  :roll: 



ich habe von meinem prof  vollgende aufgabe bekommen : 


ich soll ein programm schreiben welches ein quadrat in der konsole ausgibt . 


Zuerst soll ich zwei werde einlesen  Seitenlange und Rahmen . <--- das kan ich schon 


diesen sind zwei symbole zugewiesen  welche dan x mal ausgegeben werden sollen.  Seite = *  Rahmen = #


es soll dan wie folgt aussehen  :  Für z.b.:   seite  = 5   Rahmen = 2   

                       #########   
                       #########
                       ##******##
                       ##******##
                       ##******##
                       ##******##
                       ##******##
                       #########
                       #########

 wen zb rahmen = 0 dan soll nur seite ausgegeben werden  

    *****
    *****
    *****
    *****
    *****



ich frage mich jetzt wie ich soetwas zuweise  dh wie ich java dazu bekomme  das # und das * x mal auszugeben ? 

für feste werte ist dies kein problem aber wie mach ich das mit der benutzereingabe ?

das alles soll in der konsole geschehen ....... 

ich hab jetzt schon in allen lehrbüchern nachgesehen und bei google geschaut aber ich bin nicht fündig geworden 

vllt kan mir jemand dabei weiterhelfen  oder  mir n paar hinweise geben ???

cu brokk


----------



## dieta (12. Nov 2006)

Du schreibst dir am besten zwei verschachtelte for-schleifen, die je x-mal durchlaufen werden:

```
for(int i=0; i<x; i++)
{
    for(int j=0; j<x; j++)
    {
        //Tu was
    }
}
```


----------



## Brokk (12. Nov 2006)

jo das ist sehr gut 


hab das jetzt mal gemacht   und es funktioniert auch aber nur nach unten 

wen ich ramen 2 eingebe sieht das so aus : 
##
##
##
##
##

aber wie bekomm ich das in die waagerechte ? 

also so :

#####
#####
##
##



cu brokk


----------



## thE_29 (13. Nov 2006)

Wenn du schon mehr programmiert hast und du eine Swing Oberfläche hast, könntest du das umkonvertieren lassen!

http://www.pitman.co.za/projects/charva/Screenshots.html


----------



## hupfdule (13. Nov 2006)

Ich glaub nicht, dass der Dozent möchte, dass das mit Charva gemacht wird. ;-)


----------



## Gast (13. Nov 2006)

hi

ne dafon hab ich noch keine ahnung


----------



## moormaster (13. Nov 2006)

Brokk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jo das ist sehr gut
> 
> 
> hab das jetzt mal gemacht   und es funktioniert auch aber nur nach unten
> ...



Das kann doch nicht soo kompliziert sein...



```
int length=8, border=2; // Variablen, in denen Seitenlänge und Rand abgelegt ist

  for (int i=0;i<length;i++)
  {
   for (int j=0;j<length;j++)
   {
    if (i < border || length-i <= border || j < border || length-j <= border) // befindet sich das aktuelle Feld (Spalte j, Zeile i) innerhalb des Randes?
     System.out.print("#");
    else
     System.out.print("*");
   }

   System.out.println();  // neue Zeile
  }
```


----------



## Brokk (13. Nov 2006)

Hi 

 habs in etwa so auch hinbekommen  

 danke für die schnelle hilfe 

cu brokk


----------

